# McCormick CX75



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi,
We've got a McCormick CX75 tractor that is used mostly for spraying our pecan trees at night. The problem is that the front low beam headlights are not working? When the light lever is pulled up the high beams only work? We have checked all the fuses, lamps and main light switch. All were good........Does anyone have any other ideas? Please help spraying season is just around the corner........

T


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's a tractor picture thats like ours............


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tomttomtom _
> *Here's a tractor picture thats like ours............ *


You say you checked the bulbs...right? It sure sounds like a bulb problem to me. When a light goes out in my freightliner like that , i usually still have the high beams. 

Durwood


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

n/m


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with Durwood , Ive seen times that either high or low beams will blow at the same time . also could be dimmer switch. 
If you have a test lite start checking for a open circut, in other words , if the test lite lites up at the light switch , follow that wire till it wont lite up.


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Would a continuity check show the bulbs to be bad?


----------

